
Sony Files Patent for Digital Rights Storage on a Blockchain - srameshc
https://www.ccn.com/sony-files-for-blockchain-fueled-drm-patent/
======
wglb
You want to remove the /amp/ from the end of the URL, otherwise desktop folks
might not get the story.

~~~
sctb
Updated. Thank you!

